
IPhone 3G S, the best phone out there, but power users should wait it out  - transburgh
http://www.mobilecrunch.com/2009/06/22/review-iphone-3g-s-the-best-phone-out-there-but-power-users-should-wait-it-out/
======
felixmar
I stopped reading after "Before the iPhone, cell phone cameras were an add-on,
something that you used in a pinch when you didn’t have anything else."

